# Barbour Sizing



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I've wanted a Barbour Beaufort ever since joining here, and think I'm going to pull the trigger on one pretty soon. I'm debating sizing though- I have a 37.5" chest and typically wear a 38R-40R jacket (depending on brand - 20"-20.5" chest measured flat is my sweet spot). Going by this, the 38 seems like it should fit, but my concern is sleeve length- I wear a 34-34.5" sleeve typically. Should I stick with a 38 (I've seen it tagged as small in some places) or a 40 (Medium)?

also, I might wear a blazer under it, but I'm thinking primarily sweaters. I don't know how much this will factor in.

also, I don't have anywhere locally to try one on, especially this time of year- I'm looking at online


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Unless you are planning on spending a lot of time outside, or someplace further north than Houston stick with the 38. I doubt you will ever really need to layer with it. I wear a 46 jacket, and I wear a 44 Barbour very comfortably, I usually just wear the jacket with whatever shirt I am wearing.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> Unless you are planning on spending a lot of time outside, or someplace further north than Houston stick with the 38. I doubt you will ever really need to layer with it. I wear a 46 jacket, and I wear a 44 Barbour very comfortably, I usually just wear the jacket with whatever shirt I am wearing.


Are you able to wear it over a sport coat? I'm not too concerned about the chest measurement (I think I saw the 38 is a 46" chest?)- my big concern is whether or not the sleeves will be too short


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Are you able to wear it over a sport coat? I'm not too concerned about the chest measurement (I think I saw the 38 is a 46" chest?)- my big concern is whether or not the sleeves will be too short


The sleeves'll probably be too short either way, just send the jacket to Barbour to have them lengthened.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

There's an Orvis in Houston. Why not just go there and try them on?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> There's an Orvis in Houston. Why not just go there and try them on?


I was actually planning on going Monday to check, but I wanted to go ahead and get opinions here first in the event they didn't have any (end of season and all that)


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm a true 38 and have a vintage Barbour. The sleeves are short and the chest can be a little tight when I'm wearing the snap-in liner. Over a sweater, though, it's perfect. I'd order a size up in a vintage Beaufort, but recommend going in person. I have a modern International sized 36 that's slim but fits well in the arms, so I don't know how sizing runs in a new Barbour.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Barbours tend to run large (don't know about the sleeves) to accommodate a liner and sweaters. They can hold moisture in humidity and so could wrinkle your blazer. They just get better with age and re-waxing, though. I have a Border that has been re-waxed and repaired so often it probably should be replaced, but history and patina keep it in my closet. Incidentally, the Border is longer than the Beaufort and keeps suits dryer AND Orvis has them on sale currently in a 38 for $299.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Buy your jacket size if you want to wear it as a jacket. Buy +2 if you want to wear it over layers.

If you don't believe me, check out pictures of the royal family in Barbours. They always wear them huge. Prince Chuck appears to drown in his.

I know, OF, you like to appear lean. Barbour is not the garment to do that in.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I was actually planning on going Monday to check, but I wanted to go ahead and get opinions here first in the event they didn't have any (end of season and all that)


I have a Beaufort in 38. With my shirts, I go with a sleeve length of 33. My jacket fits well.

Keep in mind too that Barbour is cut to be worn as outerwear. Unless the classic Beaufort has been changed, I'm think you should be fine with the 38.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I wear a 52L blazer but find my 50 Beaufort roomy. Although I can't wear it over the blazer because it's too short in length. I have a very long body though. I am 6'4" and have a 31" inseam.

Beware of the fashion Barbour items which fit very small.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Are you able to wear it over a sport coat? I'm not too concerned about the chest measurement (I think I saw the 38 is a 46" chest?)- my big concern is whether or not the sleeves will be too short


I'd never actually tried before, so I did this morning and you were not able to see a difference from wearing with jacket underneath and just a shirt.

I bought mine a size down because I never thought I would need to layer with it.

Having seen plenty of your WAYWT posts, you're a thin guy and the Barbour isn't going to do anything to compliment that.

Have you seen the glen plaid tweed in a special for Japan fit called "sl" spoopoker with LuxeSwap over at TOF had a shipment of these not too long ago. I bought one in 44 and had to return because it was too small for me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback folks! If I can't find any to try on this week, I'll probably stick with my jacket size (38)



Pentheos said:


> Buy your jacket size if you want to wear it as a jacket. Buy +2 if you want to wear it over layers.
> 
> If you don't believe me, check out pictures of the royal family in Barbours. They always wear them huge. Prince Chuck appears to drown in his.
> 
> I know, OF, you like to appear lean. *Barbour is not the garment to do that in.*


Agreed- I only go slimmer ("fitted" would probably be more accurate) with pants/shirts/jackets. I don't mind bulkiness in outerwear, i just prefer it to fit the way it was intended. Like I mentioned, my biggest concern between the sizes was whether or not the sleeves wouldn't be long enough.



SG_67 said:


> I have a Beaufort in 38. With my shirts, I go with a sleeve length of 33. My jacket fits well.
> 
> Keep in mind too that Barbour is cut to be worn as outerwear. Unless the classic Beaufort has been changed, I'm think you should be fine with the 38.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Sleeve length was always a problem for me and one of the reasons I gave up on Barbour. Sure, you can send it to the company, but unless you live in the UK that's more money spent. The company should just offer longer length versions of one or two of their most popular models, like the Beaufort, for tall/skinny people.


----------



## loaferpapi (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey Orange Fury,

This tax season I indulged in my first Barbour as well. Namely the 'classic' olive in a size 40. For my bb ocbd(132/133q)15.5-33) and in my 3/2 sack bb blazer, the sleeves were perfect when layering if not just a tad bit longer (due to the storm cuffs) I am currently in Hawaii on vacation but as soon as I fly home I could send a few fit pics if you still are unclear.

Edit: if it helps also my height is 5'9


----------



## Southpaw Grammer (Feb 11, 2017)

I know that this has been covered before but the Beaufort is a shooting jacket and is meant to have short sleeves. I'd suggest another model if that is your concern as I own 3 and even though they fit me perfectly in every other way, the sleeves come up 1.5-2" short. As another poster mentioned above, you can send it in to have the sleeves lengthened but otherwise the sleeves will be shorter than most other outerwear. 
I do also own a vintage Gamefair and Border whose sleeves are perfectly fine in length. 

Just some input from someone who's owned literally 2 dozen Barbours over the past 20 years


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Southpaw Grammer said:


> Just some input from someone who's owned literally 2 dozen Barbours over the past 20 years 


Just curious, why would you own 24 "buy it for life" items (as Barbour jackets are known to be) over a 20 year period?


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I lose a lot of stuff. Perhaps Southpaw Grammer does also and has made 19 people very happy.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

FLMike said:


> Just curious, why would you own 24 "buy it for life" items (as Barbour jackets are known to be) over a 20 year period?


They don't last a lifetime if you use them. I had a Beaufort which I wore often but not hard and it was disintegrating after 5+ years. As for the newish member, his comment about sleeves being short on shooting coats is ridiculous: does he really have 20 coats with the sleeves two inches too short? When you're out in the rain lifting a shotgun the last thing you want is your jacket's sleeves hiking up your arms exposing your wrists. I guessing he's a fantasist.


----------



## Southpaw Grammer (Feb 11, 2017)

I am simply quite fond of them. I have several different models in different colors. I suppose one could say that I am a Barbour collector? Some people collect coins or cars, I enjoy Barbour jackets. 

I've also dabbled in the second hand clothing market since the mid 90s so I apologize if I've given the impression that I currently own 20 Barbours (my wife would not be pleased with that number ). My collection as it stands is limited to: 1 sage Beaufort, 1 Rustic Beaufort, 1 navy Beaufort, I brown Liddsdale, 1 sage Gamefair and 1 sage Border. 

The only one that I purchased new was the navy Beaufort. The rest were purchased at a deep discount and restored by yours truly.


----------



## Southpaw Grammer (Feb 11, 2017)

This site has a very good guide for the OP:

https://www.bestinthecountry.co.uk/barbour-buyers-guide


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for all the input folks! In case anyone was still interested, I tried on the 38 and 40 at Orvis today. Both actually fit (the sleeves were long enough on both), but I'm going to go with the 38. The 40 was just a little too big through the body- it would've had enough room to wear a blazer underneath, but would've been way too big with just a sweater (which is primarily how I intend to wear it).

as an aside, I can see why these things have a cult following- it felt like I was putting on a flak jacket lol. Also, first time going into that Orvis- super friendly staff, will definitely be back.

edit: just ordered a size 38 olive Beaufort off eBay, thanks folks!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Doctor Damage said:


> They don't last a lifetime if you use them. I had a Beaufort which I wore often but not hard and it was disintegrating after 5+ years.


I'd have to disagree with this. The one my dad handed down to me has seen twenty plus years of moderate wear and is still going strong. Sure, it's had to go in to be patched three or four times and the zipper had to be replaced the last time it went in but I fully expect to still be wearing it twenty years from now.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

It's not that Barbour are indestructible. They certainly wear but the nice thing about them is that they can be repaired and made to last a long time.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> It's not that Barbour are indestructible. They certainly wear but the nice thing about them is that they can be repaired and made to last a long time.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...e-makings-of-a-patchwork-Prince-of-Wales.html


----------



## Southpaw Grammer (Feb 11, 2017)

The jacket that Prince Charles is wearing is not a Barbour, it's actually made by John Partridge, a Staffordshire manufacturer, originally bought about 15 years ago.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Southpaw Grammer said:


> The jacket that Prince Charles is wearing is not a Barbour, it's actually made by John Partridge, a Staffordshire manufacturer, originally bought about 15 years ago. 


https://pigtown-design.blogspot.com/2013/03/shabby-chic.html

https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/shortcuts/2013/mar/11/prince-charles-jacket-hit-fashionistas

Thanks. I was relying on these sources regarding the jacket being a Barbour.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Southpaw Grammer said:


> The jacket that Prince Charles is wearing is not a Barbour, it's actually made by John Partridge, a Staffordshire manufacturer, originally bought about 15 years ago. 


Whatever it is, it's a pathetic attempt at virtue signalling.


----------



## Southpaw Grammer (Feb 11, 2017)

Pentheos said:


> Whatever it is, it's a pathetic attempt at virtue signalling.


I couldn't agree more. I've had some pretty beat up Barbours come across my re-waxing table but that one is about 20 steps past the "toss it in the bin" phase. Maybe he should do what we do in the US when a flag is too beat up to fly: ceremonially burn it!


----------



## Southpaw Grammer (Feb 11, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> https://pigtown-design.blogspot.com/2013/03/shabby-chic.html
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/shortcuts/2013/mar/11/prince-charles-jacket-hit-fashionistas
> 
> Thanks. I was relying on these sources regarding the jacket being a Barbour.


I made the same mistake, especially since Barbour has multiple Royal Warrants. I was actually quite surprised when I found out that it was made by John Partridge.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I wear a size 44 in suits and sportcoats and the 44 Barbour Beaufort I have is perfect. It is outerwear so it's cut a bit big to fit a sportcoat or sweater underneath. The sleeves are also plenty long. I would go with your actual size.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a VERY old Barbour. I think I may have the prince beat on that aging look. Maybe, like me, he's just nostalgic about that jacket. I'll ask him when we next do tea.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My Barbours were purchased in the same size as my sport jackets and that worked rather nicely living in Michigan, Northern Ohio and NW Indiana, because the jackets were worn mostly in combination with the cold weather liners. Wearing the 'same sized' Barbours here in central Florida without the liners provides me with a somewhat overly generous fit!


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Oops. Forgot the liners. I have liners for two of mine. If you are going to purchase a liner with your jacket, you have choices. 1) Always wear the liner with the jacket. 2) Leave off the liner and wear a sweater, etc. with the jacket. 3) Be one with the roomy fit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

As the conclusion to this thread (crosspost from acquisitions thread), my olive Beaufort came in today:



Unfolded:


I was debating between my actual jacket size (38) or sizing up (40), with my concern being whether or not the sleeves would be long enough on the 38. Tried on both at Orvis, and decided the 40 was way too big in the chest. This is a 38, and has more than enough room to layer a heavy sweater:


Super, super happy with this. I've wanted a Beaufort since I started posting here, and it was very worth the wait. Its incredible how sturdy this is too- I imagine I'll have this for a very, very long time.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats. I have the exact same jacket. Wish I had the opportunity to wear it more.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLMike said:


> Congrats. I have the exact same jacket. Wish I had the opportunity to wear it more.


Thanks! I figure I'll probably wear it interchangeably with my LLB field coat. Without a sweater, it feels like it'll be ideal for days in the mid-50's. It'll be a no brained for weekends at Mrs OF's grandparents place (super rural east Texas)


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

That's a great jacket OF! I'm wearing my Beaufort right now.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> That's a great jacket OF! I'm wearing my Beaufort right now.


Its 80*F here and I'm in shorts on my patio, so it was definitely an off-season purchase lol.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I'm sure you'll be looking forward to when the whether turns cooler.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> Well, I'm sure you'll be looking forward to when the whether turns cooler.


Already am- I've been envisioning tattersalls and Bean Boots ever since I tried one on last week. Now I just need some crappy weather and 40-50 degree temps lol.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FLMike said:


> Congrats. I have the exact same jacket. Wish I had the opportunity to wear it more.


+1. LOL, I feel your pain. I think I've worn mine just twice (maybe three times) in the past year. Got far more wear out of my Patagonia Torrent Shell!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Your new Barbour jacket looks really good, Orange Fury! I've had nothing but good luck at the Houston Orvis, and I'm glad to see you had a similar experience. It may take a while, but I think you'll use the jacket much more than you anticipate. 

I bought a new Classic Beaufort at, of all places, Hill Country Outfitters in Fredericksburg TX this past December for full MSRP. I also saw many regular Bedales and Beauforts (but no Classics) in Dublin last September for about $50 to $75 less than they sell for here in the US.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. LOL, I feel your pain. I think I've worn mine just twice (maybe three times) in the past year. Got far more wear out of my Patagonia Torrent Shell!


That's two or three times more than me! I, too, wear my Torrentshell quite a bit....whenever it's rainy out, for sure.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. LOL, I feel your pain. I think I've worn mine just twice (maybe three times) in the past year. Got far more wear out of my Patagonia Torrent Shell!





FLMike said:


> That's two or three times more than me! I, too, wear my Torrentshell quite a bit....whenever it's rainy out, for sure.


My Torrentshell gets a ton of use, fantastic piece of gear


----------



## midnight2six (May 28, 2013)

I have a beaufort, I love it. However here in the Scottish Borders it's hardly ever warm enough to not wear it. Be careful what you wish for. lol.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Hate to jack an old thread but just bought a new one (at the Barbour factory store in Newcastle) after losing a bunch of weight and was surprised that while I wear a 46 (getting closer to 44) suit, a size 42 Border had ample room.


----------

